

APIs now bigger than SOA - jebblue
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-11-2013/131112-risks-and-rewards-in-the-age-of-api-s.html?page=2

======
bitemix
APIs bigger than SOA?

APIs enable SOA. So I imagine one will always be bigger than the other.

------
johns
Interesting editorializing on the title...

